# Como pasar mis madrugadas de electronica...



## zealot2 (Sep 7, 2011)

La verdad es que tengo 28 años, de ellos llevo 15 fumando, bueno 12 porque una vez lo dejé tres años, ahora tengo eficema y debo dejarlo, pero me pregunto, porque me da tremendo trabajo dejarlo. Si se puede pasar uno la noche estudiando y sumergido en las cosas nuestras de electrónica sin fumar? Alguno lo hace, o todos fuman?, es que me cuesta dejarlo y tengo que hacerlo, no tengo vicio de café, solo de cigarros.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 7, 2011)

Bueno... yo en lo personal nunca he fumado, y siempre me paso la noche completa estudiando de todo... aunque si tengo otros vicios... como la cocacola y el chocolate....


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 8, 2011)

Yo no fumo, pero si me gusta la chibcha (cerveza), y hasta el dia que me diagnostiquen cirrosis; no dejare de levantar el codo.

Sobre su pregunta de ¿que hacer en las madrugadas?, la respuesta es muy sencilla: consiga una hembrita, para que le este dando al peluche . . .


----------



## adrianferrer (Sep 8, 2011)

Pues.. solo es cuestión de fuerza de voluntad... yo tengo 25 años y estuve fumando durante aproximadamente 7 u 8 años con varios espacios en que "lo había dejado", hasta que al fin lo deje de verdad hace poco mas de un año, lo más fácil es cambiar un vicio por otro... en mi caso me dediqué al deporte lo que me hizo cambiar drásticamente todos mis hábitos, creo que es una de las mejores cosas que me ha pasado en la vida, luego de eso por una razón u otra siempre me vuelvo sedentario por cortos espacios de tiempo pero siempre trato de mantenerme activo.. buenos vicios menos dañinos son las mujeres (todo depende de cada caso, algunas son mucho peores que fumar ) el chocolate, la cerveza (aunque es casi tan dañino como el cigarrillo) piensa un poco y encontrarás un hábito más saludable para pasar el rato...


----------



## zealot2 (Sep 8, 2011)

Gracias adrianferrer, tienes razón.   Ahora Mandrake, veo que no leiste bien mi pregunta "Como pasar mis madrugadas de electronica...", no  "¿que hacer en las madrugadas?", son bien distintas, ya que me refiero a lo que debería hacer mientras trabajo la electronica, sin necesidad de fumar, solo en la electronica,  pues fuera de eso, siempre que estoy con mi perra le doy bien duro. Que pensabas que hacia igual que la cucarachita martina, jaja.

Por cierto, tienes una ahí bien morboza!!!!.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 8, 2011)

Es hasta que uno se acostumbra , a un nuevo hábito o a dejar otro , no te olvides que el cigarrillo produce* dependencia física y emocional.* El cuerpo reclama la droga y la mente reclama la costumbre.

Tené muy muy en cuenta que el enfisema es una luz roja en el tablero de la central nuclear  , y es más común en gente de 40 o 50 años , sos demasiado joven para ese diagnóstico , cuidate en serio


----------



## zealot2 (Sep 8, 2011)

Tienes toda la razon DOSMETROS. Ahora consigui por fin el dichoso Switching Power Supply Second Edition, y dan ganas de fumarse 4 cajas de un golpe. Pero si no sigo tu consejo estare perdido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 8, 2011)

Como ex fumador (21 años de vicio) , se que no se debe romperle las pe__tas a un fumador , es lo peor hermano :enfadado: , pero en tu caso ya no es de prevención sino de vida y/o muerte.

No es que quiera asustarte , deberías estar asustado vos solito  , peeeeroooo como el enfisema es *una muy seria advertencia* , si lo dejás definitivamente , te salvás 

P.D.: tratá de no cambiar un vicio por otro  , salvo mujeres 

Saludos !


----------



## adrianferrer (Sep 9, 2011)

Muy buena la intervención de 2m  es verdad que tiene que enseriarse, yo no le rompí ...nada  precisamente por haber sido fumador también y entiendo muy bien la reacción cuando te dicen que lo deberías dejar, pero bueno.. creo que ya debe haber comprendido... espero se salve que electrónicos no hay muchos y a veces no se consigue con quien discutir proyectos jejeje... suerte!


----------



## CasiCuentoCasas (Sep 12, 2011)

La electrónica y el pucho, el estudio y el pucho, la lectura y el pucho, el baño y el pucho, etcétera y el pucho... 
Yo hace poco he tomado la iniciativa de dejar el cigarrillo y es inútil, se cuan difícil es, pero creo que no es imposible ...


----------



## zealot2 (Sep 13, 2011)

Es que las bobinas y los pics saben deliciosos con el cigarro caballero, y ahora en estos dias voy a echar a andar una pantallita de 16x2 nuevecita que he resuelto milagrosamente, con el fondo verde, la plaquita por detras tiene el varnis que protege la placa de la humedad y todo eso, y verla me da unos deseos de fumar.


----------

